
World's fastest computer find chemicals that can stop Coronavirus from spreading - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/19/us/fastest-supercomputer-coronavirus-scn-trnd/index.html
======
onetimemanytime
Paper:
[https://chemrxiv.org/articles/Repurposing_Therapeutics_for_t...](https://chemrxiv.org/articles/Repurposing_Therapeutics_for_the_Wuhan_Coronavirus_nCov-2019_Supercomputer-
Based_Docking_to_the_Viral_S_Protein_and_Human_ACE2_Interface/11871402/3)

